# Recordings in bad conditions



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I usually purchase my recordings through Amazon. I recently purchased Pinnock's Messiah to replace the re-issue because I wanted to have the original recording since the booklet is more detailed:










The re-issue of the same recording:










I had to purchase the original one used but I usually have good experience with used recordings. The case is broken in the inside of the first cd. When I was listening to the first cd, I couldn't play it well because in track 16 gets stuck. I finally opted to replace the broken piece of the case and replace the cd's with the re-issue cds with the original case, cover, back and booklet. Sounds familiar? Happened to you?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 7, 2016)

Generally I have been fortunate with used CDs. I did buy an album Bruckner symphonies (Nos 1 & 5, Karajan) described as 'Used very good' or possibly even 'Like new'. One of the discs had a huge gash across it but played flawlessly in my CD player. When I upgraded my equipment the disc wouldn't play at all by which time it was a few years too late to try and return it. Probably should have sent it back immediately. I have had a couple of purchases where they sent the wrong disc. I had no problem getting though I should keep my fingers crossed as I have just returned a wrong disc.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only but "used" CD'S in my charity shop, always first choice, on-line, never.
The hassle of sending them back.:devil:


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Bought loads of used CDs and never had a problem with a single one if them. People who own classical music usually look after their discs. Tbh, I'm not bothered about the condition of covers and boxes. It's the music that matters.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Merl said:


> Bought loads of used CDs and never had a problem with a single one if them. People who own classical music usually look after their discs. Tbh, I'm not bothered about the condition of covers and boxes. It's the music that matters.


This is my experience too, but I tend to prefer sellers (AMP) who have proved themselves reliable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2018)

I like to buy CD"s wich are new or in mind condition and buying them second-hand is mostly without problems.Buying on ebay is easy,you can find the cd's new,good as new,very good,good and acceptable.I am not interested in good and acceptable.
Most of the time are the cd's in excellent condition.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

premont said:


> This is my experience too, but I tend to prefer sellers (AMP) who have proved themselves reliable.


I get a lot from Music Magpie. Not had a duffer yet. Even one which was just labelled as 'acceptable' was in very good condition. It just had a broken cd case. Easy fix. I have about 200 spare cd cases knocking around the house.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I get everything from Amazon or their marketplace. Occasionally what I order from the marketplace is out of stock but that's just unfortunate timing as usually the only copy left has been sold just prior to my ordering it and Amazon updating the page to say it's no longer available.

There were only two problems I can recall over the last few years with orders actually received. One was Bernstein's DG recording of _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ which didn't play properly due to the excessive scuffing on the disc. The other was being sent a shoddy-looking pirated copy of Marriner's recording of Rossini's _La Cenerentola_ which I wasn't willing to accept on principle. I contacted the suppliers and on both occasions I was given a no-quibble refund without the need to return the original item. The seller of the pirated item was especially apologetic, saying that they were normally quite vigilant when checking for that sort of thing when they buy the CDs from other parties.

Otherwise, it's usually a case of the more fragile parts of the CD case being damaged - presumably in transit or by the more unmotivated Neanderthals in the Royal Mail sorting rooms who seem to have a problem with the word FRAGILE. That said, what doesn't help is when a supplier send an item in an envelope which is way too big, therefore increasing the chance of physical damage somewhere along the line.


----------

